# Flamed Ash Platter for Christmas



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I have joined the local Woodturner's Club (Tennessee Association of Woodturners) and they have a once a month Saturday Turn & Learn at the club's workshop. I went over to the club shop last Saturday, and made this Flame Ash Platter for a Christmas present to my wife. She is loving all of the turnings I've made for her, so this one should be received adoringly. The wood was given to me by the club president, and I in exchange presented him with a hand engraved knife, in appreciation of his mentorship and generosity. The blank measured 13" diameter x 2" thick, and the flames weren't apparent until the final finishing. Great surprise.

Comments are welcomed. HOHOHO.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sure she will love it Mark, looks great.


----------



## spiker (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good. I got a lathe last winter. first time I've used one since 1963. Really having fun with it. mostly making mulch for my plants...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent work Mark! You have made the wood speak


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mark that is a beauty and the wood is beautiful. She will love it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

that looks nice, I will get a lathe one day and then make mulch for my Wife's garden also


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you, everyone for the comments. My little 9-year-old daughter woke up this morning and asked, "Daddy, is there anything you can't wait for?". I answered, "Yes, I can't wait for Christmas, because that's when I can give mommy that nice wood platter." The excitement is growing around this house. Two kids, packed hiding places, and empty wallets. I still have one more trick up my sleeve, but that's going to posted in a different forum - Handmade Hand Engraved Artsy Jewelry - a 2-part silver/gold/Chrysocolla/Topaz pendant for my wife. I've been sketching for 2 weeks, and I have Sunday & Monday off of work to make it.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

'Twas the week before Christmas, and all through the house, not a child was spilling secrets, of what Daddy made for his Spouse. 

So Far, So Good. The kids, ages 7 and 9 have been pretty good about not spilling the beans. And I completed the magnificent 2-piece Sterling Silver/Chrysocolla/Topaz hand engraved pendant yesterday!! It is a work of art, if I do say so myself. She's going to love it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL it is funny with kids. Back when mine were young one year the secret was a secret and the next year they couldn't keep quiet.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great work, even though I don't turn I love to see others work. We each have skills that can make others lives better.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

mgdesigns said:


> 'Twas the week before Christmas, and all through the house, not a child was spilling secrets, of what Daddy made for his Spouse.
> 
> So Far, So Good. The kids, ages 7 and 9 have been pretty good about not spilling the beans. And I completed the magnificent 2-piece Sterling Silver/Chrysocolla/Topaz hand engraved pendant yesterday!! It is a work of art, if I do say so myself. She's going to love it.


Here's a quick photo.


----------

